# Promethium blend control



## Ronnie3855 (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi all,

So I am about to start a Promethium build. My end goal is a 1590BB enclosure with a volume control/boost, Promethium, gate and a blend control to blend in the distortion from my amp and the pedal itself. I thought I had it all planned in theory but the blend part is throwing me now. 

Is this something I can just make quite easily on perf board or something more in depth? If it's something that I can easily make, can anyone help me with what it will require?

I'm also a complete newbie at this, I've successfully made the Isosceles boost and that's about it so far. 

Thanks!


----------



## Slurp (Aug 2, 2021)

Hey there, I am doing something similar and there are a few options from what I've seen on the forums.

People have successfully used Mask Audio Utility blend: https://maskaudioelectronics.bigcartel.com/product/utility-blender-pre-order

If you wanted to DIY on perfboard, here's a thread with a schematic for a JFET blender and where to splice the circuit into the promethium: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/adding-a-blend-to-a-promethium-hm-2.5724/page-2

Good luck!


----------



## Ronnie3855 (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks for the reply, that second link looks like exactly what I was looking for!

I actually went ahead and order this https://shop.pedalparts.co.uk/Blender_-_signal_mixer/p847124_8681943.aspx

I'm just waiting on some parts from Tayda before I can start my build but I should be able to make it work. 

Thanks buddy


----------



## delackattack (Jan 11, 2022)

Slurp said:


> Hey there, I am doing something similar and there are a few options from what I've seen on the forums.
> 
> People have successfully used Mask Audio Utility blend: https://maskaudioelectronics.bigcartel.com/product/utility-blender-pre-order
> 
> ...


Did both of these and either way will lead to a satisfying result!


----------

